# NXS - Nexus Gold Corp (TSX.V)



## Userman (1 August 2016)

*Nexus Gold to Complete Initial Work Program at Bouboulou Concession, Burkina Faso*

*Vancouver, BC / TheNewswire / July 28, 2016 - Nexus Gold Corp. ("Nexus" or the "Company") (TSX-V: NXS)* is pleased to announce that it intends to complete an initial work program at the Bouboulou Gold Concession ("Bouboulou" or the "Property"), located in Burkina Faso, West Africa.

Preliminary work on the Property will consist of reviewing legacy data, data compilation, geological mapping, drill hole mapping and selection, rock and core geochemical re-sampling, ground confirmation, and sourcing of drill operator, equipment and crew. Diamond drilling is anticipated in early fall, after the completion of the rainy season in Burkina Faso. The work program will be overseen by Warren Robb, P.Geo.

Bouboulou covers an area of 38.3 square kilometers and is located approximately 100 kilometers north by northwest of the capital city of Ouagadougou. Exploration on the Property has been conducted by Boliden (1997 - 1999), Riverstone Resources (2005- 2011) and Roxgold Inc. (2011 to 2012). Past exploration has consisted of rotary air blast drilling, trenching, geological mapping, airborne EM and magnetometer and radiometrics, reverse circulation and diamond drilling.

Highlights of the previous exploration programs includes surface rock sampling and trenching returning gold grades from 1.09 to 19.16 g/t gold. Four zones of gold mineralization have been identified on the property termed Koala, Rawema, Bouboulou 2 and Pelgtanga.


*About Burkina Faso*

Burkina Faso is a landlocked nation located in West Africa between Ghana and Mali, the second and third largest gold producing countries on the continent. It is underlain by rocks of the same age and history as its neighbors but it is still relatively under-explored compared to its neighbors. It covers an area of roughly 274,000 square kilometres and has an estimated population of more than 16 million people. The country is pro-mining and has a favorable foreign investment stance.

The country is the fastest growing gold producer in Africa. It is ranked 4th in the continent and 23rd worldwide in Current Mineral Potential Index in the "Survey of Mining Companies 2014" conducted by The Fraser Institute of Canada. Since 2013, there are seven gold mines in production. Other mining resources include manganese, bauxite, copper, nickel, lead, zinc, and limestone/marble.

The country has excellent geological potential. The Greenstone Belts that host all of the major deposits in Ghana and Cote d'Ivoire continue northward into Burkina Faso. Some of the world's most productive mines are located in West African greenstone belts. These belts cover approximately 3, 000, 000 km?, making the area's exploration potential enormous. Burkina Faso currently accounts for 21% of West Africa's greenstone belt exposure. Burkina Faso has undergone less than 15 years of modern mineral exploration, remaining under explored in comparison to neighbouring Ghana and Mali; both of which host world class gold mines in the same belts of Birimian rocks.

*About the Company*

Nexus Gold Corp. is a Vancouver-based mineral resource company that develops precious metal mineral assets in the world's premier mining districts. The Company is currently concentrating its efforts on the Walker Ridge Gold Project, a drill-ready, multiple-target, Carlin-type gold project located in the Independence/Jerritt Canyon Gold Trend, Nevada, USA and the Bouboulou Gold Concession, an advanced exploration project located in Burkina Faso, West Africa. 

For more information on these projects, please visit the Company website at www.nexusgoldcorp.com.


----------



## peter2 (1 August 2016)

Purely speculative (gamble).  The price of gold has rallied quite well while this stock has fallen.


----------



## Userman (10 August 2016)

*Nexus Gold - NXS.V -  Burkina Faso Gold*

*Nexus Gold Corp. - NXS.V  entered into a definitive agreement to earn up to a 100% interest in a gold project in Burkina Faso, West Africa.* 

The 38.3 square kilometre Bouboulou Concession is located approximately 100 kilometres north/northwest of Ouagadougou, the capital city of Burkina Faso.

The property is situated at the north end of the Boromo greenstone belt, which hosts numerous artisanal gold zones over its 120 kilometre length, plus the Bissa Mine operated by Norgold.

The property has been worked on by Boliden, Riverstone Resources and Roxgold between 1997 and 2012. Exploration included Rotary Air Blast Drilling, trenching, geological mapping, Airborne EM, along with reverse circulation and diamond drilling. Highlights of the previous exploration programs include surface rock sampling and trenching returning gold grades from 1.09 to 19.16 grams per tonne, with 4 zones of gold mineralization already identified on the property.

These results verify that zones of potentially economic gold mineralization exist on the property. The goal of the 2016 exploration program is to establish continuity of these zones and to extend them.

The initial program will consist of 2000 meters of diamond drilling to a maximum depth of 200 meters.

Nexus Gold Director, Mr. Warren Robb, P.Geo, was Chief Geologist for Roxgold in 2012, where he wrote the 43-101 on the property. 

Mr. Robb P Geo. will plan and implement the Nexus Gold drill program at Bouboulou, Burkina Faso.

www.nexusgoldcorp.com


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Endeavour Mining (EDV.T) bought out True Gold (TGM.V ) in spring of 2016.

True Gold owned the Karma Mine in Burkina Faso. 

Endveavor has commenced construction on their new Burkina Faso gold mine the Hounde Project which is forecasted to produce about 1.9 million ounces of gold over a 10-year mine life.

Modern mineral exploration started just 15 years ago and has made Burkina Faso one of the fastest rising gold producing countries in the world. They are currently the fifth largest African gold producer and in 2014, The Fraser Institute placed Burkina Faso fourth in sub-Saharan Africa for mineral potential and sixth for mining investment.

Since 2007, nine gold mines have been fully permitted and put into production while more than 20% of Burkina’s GDP comes from the mining industry of this tiny mineral rich nation. The country also has a low 20% corporate tax rate for mining companies and the government is entitled to a 10% free carried interest and a very competitive 3-5% sliding royalty on gold production.


----------



## Userman (10 August 2016)

peter2 said:


> Purely speculative (gamble).  The price of gold has rallied quite well while this stock has fallen.
> 
> View attachment 67599




Good points .. on the flip side it could be a an opportunity .....


----------



## Userman (25 August 2016)

*News - Nexus Gold Corp (NXS -TSX.V)*

*NEXUS GOLD CLOSES $1.25 MILLION PRIVATE PLACEMENT*



Nexus Gold Corp. has completed a non-brokered private placement of 25.1 million units in the capital of the company at a price of five cents per unit for gross proceeds of $1,255,000.

Each unit consists of one common share in the capital of the company and one-half of one common share purchase warrant. Each warrant will entitle the holder to purchase one additional share at a price of 7.5 cents for a period of 24 months.

"With a well-received private placement consisting of many sophisticated investors, our treasury is now strong. Our focus moving forward will be accelerating and expanding a fully funded phase one work program at Bouboulou and executing its objectives," commented Peter Berdusco, president and chief executive officer of the company.

In connection with completion of the offering, the company has paid $20,240 and issued 967,000 common shares and 638,300 warrants to certain finders who introduced subscribers to the offering. All securities issued pursuant to the offering will be subject to a statutory four-month hold period.

www.nexusgoldcorp.com


----------



## Userman (9 September 2016)

*News - NXS - Nexus Gold Corp (TSX.V)*

News Release

*Commences Exploration at Bouboulou Gold Project, Burkina Faso, West Africa*

*September 8, 2016 / Nexus Gold Corp.  (TSX-V: NXS) (NXXGF - OTC)* announced that the Company has mobilized personnel to the project site and exploration activities have commenced at the Bouboulou Gold Concession in Burkina Faso, West Africa.

Nexus Gold Director, Warren Robb, P.Geo, will plan and implement the fall exploration program at Bouboulou. 
Mr. Robb was Chief Geologist for Roxgold in 2012 where he wrote the 43-101 and oversaw drilling at the property (then called Bissa West). 

Immediate work includes reviewing legacy data, data compilation, geological mapping, drill hole mapping and selection, rock and core geochemical re-sampling, ground confirmation, and sourcing of drill operator, equipment and crew.

In addition to the four known gold zones at Bouboulou, a new area of interest has been observed on the property. 
"The new area near Pelgtanga appears to be a deep structure, we're going to get a good look at, said Warren Robb, P.Geo.

The Bouboulou Gold concession is a near-surface, advanced stage gold exploration target located in a known gold belt, within a prolific and highly active area. 

Previous drilling has identified multiple zones of gold mineralization on the property establishing both length *(40m @ 1.5 g/t Au, 35 m @ 2.2 g/t Au, among others) and grade (2m @ 12.45 g/t Au, 4m @ 12.53 g/t Au, and .3m @ 81.32 g/t Au )*. 

*About Burkina Faso*

Burkina Faso is a landlocked nation, located in West Africa. It covers an area of roughly 274,000 square kilometres and has an estimated population of more than 16 million people. The country has a stable political setting with a pro-mining and foreign investment stance. Burkina Faso is the fastest growing gold producer in Africa, and was the 4th largest gold producer in Africa in 2012. Eight new mines have been commissioned there over the past six years. The country has excellent geological potential. The Greenstone Belts that host all of the major deposits in Ghana and Cote d'Ivoire continue northward into Burkina Faso. Burkina Faso has undergone less than 15 years of modern mineral exploration, remaining under explored in comparison to neighbouring Ghana and Mali; both of which host world class gold mines in the same belts of Birimian rocks.

*About the Company*

Nexus Gold Corp. is a Vancouver-based mineral resource company that develops precious metal mineral assets in the world's premier mining districts. The Company is currently concentrating its efforts on the Bouboulou Gold Concession, an advanced exploration project located in Burkina Faso, West Africa and the Walker Ridge Gold Project, a drill-ready, multiple-target, Carlin-type gold project located in the Independence/Jerritt Canyon Gold Trend, Nevada, USA. 

For more information on these projects, please visit the company website at www.nexusgoldcorp.com


----------



## Userman (7 October 2016)

*Nexus Gold Corp News*

News Release

*
NEXUS GOLD CONTRACTS FALCON DRILLING FOR UPCOMING WORK PROGRAM AT BOUBOULOU GOLD CONCESSION, BURKINA FASO*
*
Nexus Gold Corp. (NXS.V  NXXGF –OTC)* has contracted Falcon Drilling Burkina Faso SARL for the upcoming drill program at the Bouboulou gold concession, Burkina Faso, West Africa.

Falcon has been previously contracted for its drilling services by other resources companies operating in Burkina Faso such as Roxgold Inc. and True Gold Mining. The company, therefore, has extensive experience drilling in the country and vast knowledge of the area.

Nexus Gold director Warren Robb, PGeo, will plan and oversee a 2,000-metre phase one drill program at Bouboulou. Mr. Robb was chief geologist for Roxgold Inc. in 2012 where he conducted previous drill programs at the property (then called Bissa West).
*
Bouboulou gold concession*

The Bouboulou gold concession is a near-surface, advanced-stage gold exploration target located in a known gold belt, within a prolific and highly active area. The property has previously been drilled by Roxgold, Riverstone Resources and Boliden. To date, four zones of gold mineralization have been identified on the property.

Bouboulou was held by Boliden in 1997 as part of a much larger land package. Boliden completed regional rapid air blast drilling comprising 25,400 metres. Included in this total was infill drilling which defined a northeast-trending gold anomaly measuring 13 kilometres by two kilometres to six kilometres wide. The mineralization was described as disseminated sulphides in tuffs and dacites.

*New zone at Bouboulou*

As reported in the Sept. 8, 2016, Nexus Gold news release, a new area of interest has been observed on the property due to an increase in artisanal mining activity. Upon the initial property visit, the company geologist noted a large orpaillage (area worked by artisanal miners). The zone being exploited by the orpilleurs is a shear hosted in meta-volcanics and meta-sediments with crosscutting quartz veins and stringers. The orpaillage extends for approximately 250 metres along strike with the Bouda orpaillage which is adjacent to the property and located along the Sabce shear zone. This same shear zone also hosts Norgold's Bissa Hills mine.
Eight grab samples were taken from artisanal workings of the four known gold zones on the property in early September, 2016. As reported in the company news release of Sept. 27, 2016, six of the eight samples returned gold values, including 2.8 grams per tonne gold and 5.5 grams per tonne Au, respectively, at Bouboulou 2.
*
Historical drill results*

Riverstone Resources completed several programs of regional and detailed geological mapping and sampling prior to the Roxgold work programs. Rock sampling and trenching within the Boliden anomaly returned gold grades from 1.09 grams per tonne to 19.16 grams per tonne. Riverstone also completed an induced polarization geophysical survey over the area of the highest gold values, and Roxgold drill tested a number of these targets. The attached tables represent historical drill results as reported by Roxgold.

                SIGNIFICANT REVERSE CIRCULATION DRILLING RESULTS

Hole               Depth (m)   From (m)   To (m)   Length (m)    Au (g/t)            Zone

BBL-11-RC-003           103         24       34           10        1.10        Pelgtanga
                   Includes         30       32            2        3.66
BBL-11-RC-005           103         60       64            4        1.97      Bouboulou 2
BBL-11-RC-006           115         70      110           40       1.548       Bouboulou2
                   Includes         70       90           20       2.255
                        and        100      110           10       1.422
BBL-11-RC-012           120        100      108            8        1.21           Rawema
BBL-11-RC-013           109         74      109           35       2.209           Rawema
                   Includes         74       86           12       5.455
BBL-11-RC-020           103         40       50           10       2.844            Koala
                   Includes         42       44            2      12.450
BBL-11-RC-021           130          6        8            2        3.94            Koala
BBL-11-RC-022           133         44       48            4        1.63            Koala
BBL-11-RC-024           193         38       44            6        1.95        Pelgtanga
BBL-11-RC-027           120         90      114           24        1.36       Bouboulou2
BBL-11-RC-042           114         52       54            2        3.80        Pelgtanga

(1) The reported drill intercept lengths are not true widths.

                      SIGNIFICANT DIAMOND DRILLING RESULTS 

Hole               Depth (m)   From (m)   To (m)   Length (m)    Au (g/t)            Zone 

BBL-11-DD-002            27         42       44            2        5.43           Rawema    
BBL-11-DD-003            42         56       58            2        5.33      Bouboulou 2
                   Includes         78       82            4       12.53             
BBL-11-DD-005            79         74       80            6        4.62           Rawema    
                   Includes       77.7       78          0.3       81.32             
BBL-11-DD-008           198        125      127            2        2.55            Koala     

(1) The reported drill intercept lengths are not true widths.

*About Burkina Faso*

Burkina Faso is a landlocked nation, located in West Africa. It covers an area of roughly 274,000 square kilometres and has an estimated population of more than 16 million people. The country has a stable political setting with a pro-mining and foreign investment stance. Burkina Faso is the fastest-growing gold producer in Africa and was the fourth-largest gold producer in Africa in 2012. Eight new mines have been commissioned there over the past six years. The country has excellent geological potential. The greenstone belts that host all of the major deposits in Ghana and the Ivory Coast continue northward into Burkina Faso. Burkina Faso has undergone less than 15 years of modern mineral exploration, remaining underexplored in comparison with neighbouring Ghana and Mali, both of which host world-class gold mines in the same belts of Birimian rocks.

*About the company*

Nexus Gold is a Vancouver-based mineral resource company that develops precious metal mineral assets in the world's premier mining districts. The company is currently concentrating its efforts on the Bouboulou gold concession, an advanced exploration project located in Burkina Faso, West Africa, and the Walker Ridge gold project, a drill-ready, multiple-target, Carlin-type gold project located in the Independence/Jerritt Canyon gold trend, Nevada, United States.
Warren Robb, PGeo, senior geologist, is the designated qualified person as defined by National Instrument 43-101 and is responsible for the technical information contained in this release.

http://www.nexusgoldcorp.com


----------



## Userman (24 October 2016)

*Nexus Gold Reported 81 g/t Gold - Contracts Driller*

$NXS.V  $NXXGF  Nexus Gold Reported 81 g/t Gold - Contracts Driller 


http://web.tmxmoney.com/article.php?newsid=7667438155851097&qm_symbol=NXS


----------



## Userman (31 October 2016)

*Nexus Gold Identifies Three New Distinct Anomalous Gold Trends at Bouboulou Extending 5000 Meters Each*

Vancouver, Canada / TheNewswire / October 27, 2016 - Nexus Gold Corp. ("Nexus" or the "Company") (TSX-V: NXS / OTC: NXXGF) is pleased to report that it has completed its compilation of historic exploration data on the Bouboulou Gold Concession, Burkina Faso, West Africa.

The compilation infills gaps in the exploration data that the Company had originally reviewed and displays three strong coincidental geochemical and geophysical anomalous gold trends. These new trends extend from the four drill-identified mineralized zones, namely Rawema, Peletanga, Bouboulou 2 and Koala.

Each of the three trends extends in length for 5000 meters (5KM). They are identified by numerous orpaillages and geochemical samples of greater than 1 gram per tonne gold.

The data used in the compilation includes airborne geophysics, rotary air blast drilling, geochemical sampling, reverse circulation drilling, diamond drilling and the location of orpaillages (zones of artisanal gold mining). The compiled data reviewed consists of over 7000 assays collected between 2011 and 2012.

From north to south the three trends are termed the PR, KB and B2. The northern most PR trend includes the Pelatanga and Rawema drill-identified mineralized zones and trends north east. This trend extends off the property onto the adjacent Bouda property and the mining operations conducted there.

The second KB trend is roughly parallel to the PR trend and extends from the Koala drill-identified mineralized zone north east below the Bouboulou 2 drill-identified mineralized zone.

http://web.tmxmoney.com/article.php?newsid=6023986937392092&qm_symbol=NXS


----------



## Userman (5 December 2016)

Nexus holds properties in two of the world’s prolific mining jurisdictions – the first being Burkina Faso. The company successfully raised $1.25m earlier this year and is set to begin work programs. Nexus is well positioned heading into the first quarter of 2017.

Dr. Kal Kotecha
 © 2010 Junior Gold Report


http://juniorgoldreport.com/category/featured/


----------



## Userman (12 December 2016)

*NXS.V NXXGF Nexus Gold Corp*

2016-12-08 News Release	Nexus Gold to start RAB drill program at Niangouela
2016-12-06 News Release	Nexus firms up deal to acquire Niangouela concession
2016-11-22 News Release	Nexus Gold to acquire Niangouela gold concession
2016-11-17 News Release	Nexus Gold lists on Frankfurt Stock Exchange

www.nexusgoldcorp.com


----------



## Userman (9 January 2017)

*NEXUS GOLD COMPLETES RAB DRILLING AT NIANGOUELA GOLD CONCESSION, BURKINA FASO, WEST AFRICA*​
Nexus Gold Corp. (*NXS.V*) has completed its previously announced RAB (rotary air blast) drilling program at the 178-square-kilometre Niangouela gold concession, Burkina Faso, West Africa.

The RAB drill program consisted of 30 holes totaling 802 meters and was conducted in a grid pattern to test the orientation and extent of a previously identified primary quartz vein. Historical assays of 5.93 g/t Au, 4.83 g/t Au, and 4.12 g/t Au over sample lengths of 2.0 metres respectively have been returned from trenching over the vein. In addition recent rock samples taken from the dumps of local artisanal miners currently working the vein returned 2.49 g/t Au.

The program was designed to test the top 30 meters of saprolitic rock. Samples were collected over three meter intervals and were shipped to Actlabs in Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso.

"We are really pleased with the speed and efficiency of this RAB program. The material we observed from the drilling allows us to roughly trace the trend of this vein. Once we get the assays back we hoping to identify potential shoots of higher grade mineralization," states Senior Geologist Warren Robb, P.Geo.
*
About the Niangouela Gold Concession*

The Niangouela concession is located on the Boromo Greenstone Belt, same as the Company's Bouboulou Gold Concession, and is proximal to the Kalsaka deposit and the Sabce shear zone. It is road accessible and has one major orpaillage (artisanal workings).

To date 556 pits and 11 trenches have been excavated, and rock and soil samples have been taken. A total of 1,137 samples have been collected. Previous programs have identified a zone which runs ENE and WSW occurring in the south central part of the concession. This zone has returned gold in soil samples up to 34 g/t Au, rock samples have returned values up to 18 g/t Au, and trenching has returned values of 4.85 g/t Au over 10 meters.

*About Burkina Faso*

Burkina Faso is a landlocked nation, located in West Africa. It covers an area of roughly 274,000 square kilometres and has an estimated population of more than 16 million people. The country has a stable political setting with a pro-mining and foreign investment stance. Burkina Faso is the fastest growing gold producer in Africa, and was the 4th largest gold producer in Africa in 2012. Eight new mines have been commissioned there over the past six years. The country has excellent geological potential. The Greenstone Belts that host all of the major deposits in Ghana and Cote d'Ivoire continue northward into Burkina Faso. Burkina Faso has undergone less than 15 years of modern mineral exploration, remaining under explored in comparison to neighbouring Ghana and Mali; both of which host world class gold mines in the same belts of Birimian rocks.

*About the Company*

Nexus Gold Corp. is a Vancouver-based gold exploration and development company operating in some of the world's premier mining districts. The Company is currently concentrating its efforts on two gold projects located in Burkina Faso, West Africa. The Bouboulou gold concession is a 38-sq km advanced exploration target where previous drilling has confirmed multiple zones of gold mineralization, and the Niangouela gold concession, a 178-sq km project featuring numerous historical gold occurrences. 

For more information on these projects, please visit the company website at www.nexusgoldcorp.com

Warren Robb P.Geo., Senior Geologist is the designated Qualified Person as defined by National Instrument 43-101 and is responsible for the technical information contained in this release.


----------



## Userman (19 January 2017)

High Grade Gold at Niangouela, *Returns 2,950 g/t Au* from Selected Sample in Primary Quartz Vein

Selected sample from sheared intrusive returns 23.9 g/t Au​
-Primary quartz vein strike length identified over 1000 metres

-RAB Drilling identifies secondary mineralized trend over 500 metres in length

http://web.tmxmoney.com/article.php?newsid=6320592423343670&qm_symbol=NXS


----------



## Userman (20 January 2017)

NXS.V Nexus Gold –  Breakout ?  Reports 2,950 g/t Gold at Niangouela


http://www.stockwatch.com/Chart/Hist.aspx?symbol=NXS&region=C


----------



## Userman (1 February 2017)

NXS.V   NXXGF -NEWS - Nexus Gold Announces Drilling on High Grade Quartz Vein


http://tsxpennystocks.ca/mining/new...-drilling-commences-on-high-grade-quartz-vein


https://t.co/2uBHDy0fel


----------



## Userman (9 February 2017)

$NXS.V $NXXGF Nexus Gold – Drilling for Gold 


https://www.barchart.com/stocks/quotes/NXS.VN/opinion


http://tsxpennystocks.ca/mining/new...-drilling-commences-on-high-grade-quartz-vein


----------



## Userman (8 March 2017)

*Drills 26.69 g/t Au over 4.85m, including 120 g/t Au over 1m, at Niangouela Gold Concession, Burkina Faso, West Africa*


*Successfully Intersected Gold Mineralization in Eight of the First Nine Holes Drilled*


*Vancouver, Canada – March 7, 2017 *- Nexus Gold Corp. (“Nexus” or the “Company”) (TSX-V: NXS, OTC: NXXGF, FSE: N6E) is pleased to announce initial assay results from its phase one diamond drill program conducted on the 178-square kilometer Niangouela exploration permit located approximately 85 kilometers north of Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso. 

The first phase diamond drill program was designed to test anomalous rock samples collected from underground artisanal workings and anomalous Rotary Air Blast (RAB) drilling completed by the company in December 2016.  This initial program successfully intersected gold mineralization in eight of the first nine holes drilled on the concession.  The mineralization was contained in a silicified shear zone occurring in the host granite, associated with the shear was primary quartz veins. 

Significant gold mineralization was encountered in four of the eight holes reporting gold intercepts. NGL-17-DD-008 returned 26.69 grams per tonne (“g/t”) gold over 4.85 metres (including 8.50 g/t gold over 0.62 metre, and 120.00 g/t gold over 1.03 metres). Hole NGL-17-DD-006 returned 4.00 g/t gold over 6.20 metres (including 20.50 g/t gold over 1.00 metre). NGL-17-DD-009 returned 2.61 g/t gold over 4.00 metres (including 5.92 g/t gold over 1.00 metre), and NGL-17-DD-003 returned 1.80 g/t gold over 5.10 metres (including 6.14 g/t gold over 1.10 metres). 

The drill program tested the shear zone for over 200 metres along strike and intercepted the zone to depths of 105 metres below surface.  The shear zone remains opens along strike and to depth.  Additional artisanal workings have been discovered occurring along strike of the shear zone another 800 metres to the east of the drill area. 

 “We’re very pleased with the early assay results, with eight of the first nine holes returning gold mineralization,” said president & CEO, Pete Berdusco.  “We’ve been able to follow up our excellent sampling results now with high grade drill intervals.  These are the first ever drill holes at Niangouela, and we’re already seeing intercepts with potential economic promise.  This is very encouraging, given how early we are in our exploration program, and how open the mineralized zone is.  We will continue to drill the target areas in the coming months to identify further mineralized zones along the strike length.”


“These results are encouraging and complement our earlier sampling program extremely well,” said Senior Geologist Warren Robb. “The first samples we reported established the presence of high-grade gold in the quartz vein.  Of the first nine holes we drilled, three have returned visible gold.  We have now established additional high-grade mineralization, not only in the quartz vein, but also in the shear zone. Given that the shear and the quartz both show significant grade, our drill efforts will now focus on delineating additional mineralized zones up and down the strike length, and the higher-grade shoots that could be contained within it,” continued Mr. Robb.


The sampled core was delivered to the independent Actlabs laboratory in Ouagadougou where the samples underwent analysis by fire assay with an atomic absorption finish.  If samples returned values greater than 10 ppm gold the sample was reanalyzed by gravimetric fire assay. Samples with identified visible gold were analyzed using a fire assay metallic screen analysis.  The Company employs a QA/QC program of inserting standards, blanks and duplicates into the samples stream as a supplement to the internal checks employed by Actlabs.

The Company has now drilled 1470.5 metres of a planned 2000 metre phase one diamond drill program at the 178 square kilometer Niangouela exploration permit.  The first phase is designed to test the primary quartz vein and associated shear zone at depth and along strike.  The current program is targeting areas of gold anomalies identified from rock samples and Rotary Air Blast (RAB) drilling that was conducted by the Company in December 2016.   The Company plans on completing the phase one diamond drill program later this month before planning and commencing a follow up drill program.

*About the Niangouela Gold Concession*

The 178 sq km Niangouela gold concession is located on the Boromo Greenstone Belt (as is the Company's Bouboulou Gold Concession), and is proximal to the Kalsaka deposit and the Sabce Shear Zone. It is accessible by road and has one major orpaillage (artisanal workings).

In December 2016 the Company conducted an 802m rotary air blast (RAB) drill program that delineated an approximately 1,000-metre (1km) quartz vein and a 500-metre secondary strike, running oblique to the main vein. This vein has now been identified in trenches, artisanal workings and through RAB drilling.  It remains open in all directions. 


A total of 11 rock chip and grab samples were taken during the initial exploration phase.  Eight of the 11 samples returned values of 1 gram-per-tonne (“g/t”) gold or better.  Best results of the 11 include sample NG005, taken directly from the primary quartz vein at 46m depth (accessed via an artisanal mining shaft), which returned a value of 2,950 g/t gold. Sample NG006 was collected from the artisanal dumps of the sheared intrusive and returned a value of 23.9 g/t gold.  Sample NG007 contained coarse visible gold, and was taken from material extracted from the eastern shaft from a depth of approximately 60m, returned values of 403 g/t gold.  Sample NG008 was taken from the western shaft, 10 to 12 metres west of the eastern shaft, and consisted of a single large piece of primary quartz vein containing host rock inclusions and a cluster of visible gold.  NG008 returned values of 49.8 g/t gold.


*About Burkina Faso*

Burkina Faso is a landlocked nation, located in West Africa. It covers an area of roughly 274,000 square kilometres and has an estimated population of more than 16 million people. The country has a stable political setting with a pro-mining and foreign investment stance. Burkina Faso is the fastest growing gold producer in Africa, and was the 4th largest gold producer in Africa in 2012. Eight new mines have been commissioned there over the past six years. The country has excellent geological potential. The Greenstone Belts that host all of the major deposits in Ghana and Cote d'Ivoire continue northward into Burkina Faso. Burkina Faso has undergone less than 15 years of modern mineral exploration, remaining under-explored in comparison to neighbouring Ghana and Mali; both of which host world-class gold mines in the same belts of Birimian rocks.

*About the Company*


Nexus Gold Corp. is a Vancouver-based gold exploration and development company operating in some of the world’s premier mining districts. The Company is currently concentrating its efforts on two gold projects located in Burkina Faso, West Africa.  The Bouboulou gold concession is a 38-sq km advanced exploration target where previous drilling has confirmed multiple zones of gold mineralization. The Niangouela gold concession is a 178-sq km project featuring high grade gold occurring in and around a primary quartz vein 1km in length and associated shear zone.  For more information on these projects, please visit the Company website at www.nexusgoldcorp.com.


_Warren Robb P.Geo., Senior Geologist is the designated Qualified Person as defined by National Instrument 43-101 and is responsible for the technical information contained in this release._

On behalf of the Board of Directors of


*NEXUS GOLD CORP.*


Peter Berdusco


President and Chief Executive Officer


www.nexusgoldcorp.com


_Neither TSX Venture Exchange nor its Regulation Services Provider (as that term is defined in the policies of the TSX Venture Exchange) accepts responsibility for the adequacy or accuracy of this release. This news release may contain forward-looking statements. These statements are based on current expectations and assumptions that are subject to risks and uncertainties. Actual results could differ materially because of factors discussed in the management discussion and analysis section of our interim and most recent annual financial statement or other reports and filings with the TSX Venture Exchange and applicable Canadian securities regulations. We do not assume any obligation to update any forward-looking statements, except as required by applicable laws._


----------



## Userman (11 March 2017)

*$NXS.V $NXXGF Nexus Gold - B-TV CEO Interview March 2017*


http://www.b-tv.com/nexus-gold-ceo-clip/


----------



## Userman (18 March 2017)

$NXS.V   $NXXGF Nexus Gold Corp. - Announces Increasing Diamond Drilling in Africa


http://www.nbc-2.com/story/34916925...nd-drilling-at-the-niangouela-gold-concession


----------



## Userman (22 March 2017)

$NXS.V $NXXGF Nexus Gold Corp - Ellis Martin Interview March 2017


----------



## Userman (11 April 2017)

*African Gold Explorer Trumpets New Discovery*



*http://www.stockhouse.com/news/newswire/2017/04/05/africa-gold-explorer-trumpets-new-discovery*



*B-TV CEO Interview March 2017*



http://www.b-tv.com/nexus-gold-ceo-clip/


----------



## Userman (2 May 2017)

*Nexus Gold Receives New Long Term Work Permit on 2nd Gold Project Bouboulou *


http://www.miningweekly.com/article...om-second-gold-project-2017-04-28/rep_id:3650


----------



## Userman (12 May 2017)

*





Phase Two Diamond Drill Program Completed At Niangouela; Bouboulou Drilling To Commence


Vancouver, Canada / TheNewswire / May 11, 2017 - Nexus Gold Corp. ("Nexus" or the "Company") (TSX-V: NXS, OTC: NXXGF, FSE: N6E) is pleased to provide updates from its two gold exploration projects in Burkina Faso, West Africa.

Phase Two Drill Program at Niangouela Completed

The Company is pleased to report it has completed its phase two diamond drill program at the 178-square kilometre Niangouela exploration permit, located approximately 85 kilometres north of Ouagadougou. The completed drilling included the remaining phase one holes (approximately 500 metres) and an additional 2000 metres comprising the phase two program. A total of 18 holes, consisting of 2572 metres, were drilled in this latest round.

Eleven of the holes drill tested the westerly strike and dip extension of the main quartz-shear zone. Of the remaining seven holes, three tested the eastern extension of the main zone and four tested two of the newly identified zones (see news release of May 3, 2017).

In addition, the Company also completed a trenching program which consisted of six trenches totalling 384 metres. Three of the six trenches were designed to test the easterly strike extension of the main zone identified in phase one drilling, and to expose the trends of the mineralization identified by surficial mapping conducted by the Company. The remaining three trenches were dug to test newly discovered zones.

The phase two diamond drill program at Niangouela was undertaken to test the dip and strike extensions of gold mineralization identified by the Company in its initial phase one program. The program also tested additional targets identified through surface mapping and prospecting. To date the Company has now completed 4020.5 metres of diamond drilling at Niangouela. Results from the latest program will be released once received, reviewed and verified.

Previously announced phase one drill results can be found on the Company website here:

http://www.nexusgoldcorp.com/index.php/en/projects-3/niangouela-gold-concession

Bouboulou Drill Program Planned

The Company is now planning to commence a previously announced diamond drill program at its 38.8-sq km Bouboulou gold concession. Mobilization is set to commence mid June. A total of 2000 metres of diamond drilling is scheduled for phase one. Bouboulou is located approximately 75 kilometres north-west of the capital Ouagadougou, on the Boromo-Goren greenstone belt, and is bisected by the Sabce shear zone.

Four zones of gold mineralization have been previously identified on the property, termed Koala, Rawema, Bouboulou 2 and Pelgtanga. Bouboulou phase one drilling will initially test the Rawema and Bouboulou 2 zones, to depths of approximately 150 to 175 metres.

In 2011 and 2012 Roxgold Inc completed reverse circulation (RC) and diamond drilling (DD) programs to test these four mineralized zones. Historical drilling highlights from each of the four zones can be found on the Company website here:

http://www.nexusgoldcorp.com/index.php/en/projects-3/bouboulou-gold-concession

The Company has subsequently identified three distinct 5000m (5km) long anomalous gold trends at the Bouboulou concession. Each of the three trends display strong coincidental geochemical and geophysical gold anomalies, and extend from the four drill-identified mineralized zones, namely Rawema, Pelgtanga, Bouboulou 2 and Koala. They are identified by numerous orpaillages and geochemical samples of greater than 1 g/t Au. All three of the Bouboulou trends display similar coincidental anomalies. Each trend has substantial artisanal workings either directly on them, or along trend.

A map of the three trends can be seen here:

http://www.nexusgoldcorp.com/images/NexusGold_Boub1.jpg

About Burkina Faso

Burkina Faso is a landlocked nation, located in West Africa. It covers an area of roughly 274,000 square kilometres and has an estimated population of more than 16 million people. The country has a stable political setting with a pro-mining and foreign investment stance. Burkina Faso is the fastest growing gold producer in Africa, and was the 4th largest gold producer in Africa in 2012. Eight new mines have been commissioned there over the past six years. The country has excellent geological potential. The Greenstone Belts that host all of the major deposits in Ghana and Cote d'Ivoire continue northward into Burkina Faso. Burkina Faso has undergone less than 15 years of modern mineral exploration, remaining under-explored in comparison to neighbouring Ghana and Mali; both of which host world-class gold mines in the same belts of Birimian rocks.

About the Company

Nexus Gold Corp. is a Vancouver-based gold exploration and development company operating in some of the world's premier mining districts. The Company is currently concentrating its efforts on two gold projects located in Burkina Faso, West Africa. The Bouboulou gold concession is a 38-sq km advanced exploration target where previous drilling has confirmed multiple zones of gold mineralization. The Niangouela gold concession is a 178-sq km project featuring high grade gold occurring in and around a primary quartz vein 1km in length and associated shear zone. For more information on these projects, please visit the Company website at www.nexusgoldcorp.com.

Warren Robb P.Geo., Senior Geologist is the designated Qualified Person as defined by National Instrument 43-101 and is responsible for the technical information contained in this release.

On behalf of the Board of Directors of

NEXUS GOLD CORP.

Peter Berdusco
President and Chief Executive Officer

604-558-1920
www.nexusgoldcorp.com

Neither TSX Venture Exchange nor its Regulation Services Provider (as that term is defined in the policies of the TSX Venture Exchange) accepts responsibility for the adequacy or accuracy of this release. This news release may contain forward-looking statements. These statements are based on current expectations and assumptions that are subject to risks and uncertainties. Actual results could differ materially because of factors discussed in the management discussion and analysis section of our interim and most recent annual financial statement or other reports and filings with the TSX Venture Exchange and applicable Canadian securities regulations. We do not assume any obligation to update any forward-looking statements, except as required by applicable laws.

Copyright (c) 2017 TheNewswire - All rights reserved.

*


----------



## Userman (10 June 2017)

*$NXS.V  $NXXGF - Nexus Gold -  NEWS – Samples 66 g/t Gold & Discovers 5th Gold Zone*

http://tsxpennystocks.ca/mining/new...-g-t-and-29-g-t-gold-at-2nd-project-bouboulou


----------



## Userman (10 June 2017)

$NXS.V $NXXGF - Nexus Gold Mobilizes Crew & Drilling Equipment to 2nd Gold Project Bouboulou


http://tsxpennystocks.ca/mining/new...lling-equipment-to-2nd-gold-project-bouboulou


----------



## Userman (14 June 2017)

$NXS.V $NXXGF – NEXUS GOLD COMMENCES DRILLING AT 2nd GOLD PROJECT BOUBOULOU


https://web.tmxmoney.com/article.php?newsid=8020132578351773&qm_symbol=NXS


----------



## Userman (12 July 2017)

*$NXS.V  $NXXGF Nexus Gold Acquires 3rd Gold Project in Burkina Faso, West Africa*



https://web.tmxmoney.com/article.php?newsid=7679518855127025&qm_symbol=NXS


----------



## Userman (6 October 2017)

*NEWS:  $NXS.V $NXXGF Nexus Gold Successfully Drills Gold in Africa

http://tsxpennystocks.ca/mining/news/476-nexus-gold-drills-and-discovers-gold-in-africa*



*Highlights:
*
• Nine of 10 holes from maiden drill program at Bouboulou intersected gold
• 4.41 g/t Au over 8.15m, including 23 g/t Au over 1m at Bouboulou
• 5.21 g/t Au over 3.05m, including 15.5 g/t Au over 1m at Bouboulou
• 1.04 g/t Au over 23m, including 4.1 g/t over 1m at Bouboulou
• 1.23 g/t Au over 9m, 1.1 g/t Au over 4m at Niangouela
• Sampling as high as 17.3 g/t Au at newly acquired Rakounga concession

For the complete news release visit the company’s website www.nexusgoldcorp.com


----------

